# My Caribe Have Some Problems



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

Could someone please help me with a little problem. One of my Caribe has a large bump on his mouth from rubbing/hitting the glass a lot. The other one has the same thing buy then it looks like he has blisters on his face and the side of his head. Just white patchy spots. It may be from rubbing on the tank or it may be some fungus or something. Please tell me what I should do. Also, sorry I couldn't get the pics in the post but I'm not sure how to put them in here without attaching. Again, please help and thanks.


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

nevermind about not knowing how to put the pic in


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

one on left has the stuff on his face and the one on right just has the bump


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I can't really tell from the pictures but it looks like the one has chin bump. It will go away once he stops rubbing against the glass. 
My big cariba had it when I bought him and I just added another powerhead to my tank and that seemed to stop him from rubbing against the glass.


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

anybody know what is on the other one's face???? i really need to know asap because it is stressing me out!!!


----------

